# Cheap Lighting Options



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

I will be attempting to build canopies for 2 tanks this weekend and I have a question on some lighting options. First the strip lights I have will not work with the plans I have set in my head for the canopies. Second, I am not looking for any power compact setup, key word here is cheap. I just want enough light that lights up my tank and so my fish look good. I'm definitely thinking flourescent, but just not the ones specifically made for aquariums as most are to expensive. I'd like it to be a strip light, just not sure what or where for that matter I should be looking for it.

My local Home Depot has plenty of bulbs, but I dont see any kits, guess I've never really paid a lot of attentions to it. Also, something designed for outdoor use would be great as I do not moisture to become an issue.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

what size tank? the deopt has twin bulb 2ft 3ft and 4ft lights for around 20 a piece that you can basically make into any size combo you want. put in the bulbs of your choice and your good to go.

the more you need to buy obviously the price goes up.. ie it costs twie as much to do a 5ft as it would a 4ft.


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

The tanks are a 90gal and a 55gal, both are 48" in length. I need the lights, or box that I build for them to fit in between the the top tank trim. Reason being is the canopy itself will be resting on the trim for support. I will take some measurements and head to the Depot. I have to return something there anyways. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I use "shop light" fixtures with actinic and 10k bulbs. Although *** seen many people on here say it wont work *** used them for years with no problems. The older style worked better as the new style have thick plastic on the ends that make them actually about 48 1/2" long, so I used a router to make room inside my canopy for them. each fixture costs less than $10.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I integrated my hood into the false front I built for my stand. The actual length of the hood is 6" longer then the 6' length of the tank. This allowed room to run hoses, pump cables and fit my lights with no problem.

You could make the overall length and width a bit oversize so that the inside measurment of the hood is a little larger then the tank. Nail or screw a rim up inside the hood a 1/4" to a 1/2" in and this will act as a landing to hold the hood in place. If you go an inch or two over in length you should have no problem fitting your lights.


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

Take a look at this. By the time you buy a shop light from Home Depot and then get the right bulbs, you have a few dollars invested. You get the light and right bulbs with this setup take a look.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-T-5-Re ... 01722.aspx


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

gre said:


> Take a look at this. By the time you buy a shop light from Home Depot and then get the right bulbs, you have a few dollars invested. You get the light and right bulbs with this setup take a look.
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-T-5-Re ... 01722.aspx


Those look like a possibility, but do you know if they are standalone lights, meaning are they basically plug and play and come with everything needed to work. Or are they meant to be swapped out of existing fixture?

Thanks.


----------

